# Chloe!



## SteveRuffin

If only we could all live life this happy! I’ve decided to start documenting Chloe’s life. We rescued her from a very bad situation at 11 weeks old. In reality she rescued us by her love. She has SAS, grade 5. Nonetheless, she approaches life with zeal and loves EVERYONE! My life has been forever changed by her love. We do not know how long she will be with us but every minute she is, my life is so much better. I’m going to document her life in pictures here on this thread. Our goal is to let her be a puppy, enjoy life with no restrictions, and let her know that she is loved every second of every minute of every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chloe's a special girl, we should all learn to live each day with the same zest our dogs do.

I hope you have many days to come with Chloe.


----------



## Deborus12

Such a great philosophy! Chloe is a lucky girl too and we look forward to seeing her life in pictures.


----------



## SteveRuffin

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Chloe's a special girl, we should all learn to live each day with the same zest our dogs do.
> 
> I hope you have many days to come with Chloe.


Thank you!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today we became the greeter at Oyster City Brewery. We didn’t meet a human we didn’t absolutely love!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Loving people at OCBC!


----------



## cwag

I love how smitten you are with Chloe and she looks like a very happy girl. My first Golden (or mostly Golden) came from a Humane Society. She was picked up as a stray at around 14 weeks old and I always felt like she was more grateful for her home and the life she ended up with than the other two.


----------



## SteveRuffin

cwag said:


> I love how smitten you are with Chloe and she looks like a very happy girl. My first Golden (or mostly Golden) came from a Humane Society. She was picked up as a stray at around 14 weeks old and I always felt like she was more grateful for her home and the life she ended up with than the other two.


I have come to the conclusion that no one is going to love you as much as a golden. Chloe is a special girl and I think she knows she’s loved and that makes us happy!


----------



## SteveRuffin

My view slicing apples for the dehydrator. Don’t worry, she got a small piece of apple. That face melts my heart, calms my soul and shows me what love really is.


----------



## SteveRuffin

At Eastpoint Brewery enjoying a beer and a view. (Chloe doesn’t drink)


----------



## SteveRuffin

I have not met anyone that I don’t love and that doesn’t love me back. Daddy thinks I’m the best girl ever!


----------



## SteveRuffin

My morning coffee view. These make the best mornings!


----------



## FurdogDad

She's a sweet girl for sure. We humans are planners, always looking ahead. Our pups remind us to set all that aside sometimes and just live life in the moment.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Lunch break and some sun. I’m lucky to be able to spend time with her almost 24/7. She goes in a crate at night but in the morning I don’t know if I’m more excited to get her or she’s more excited to get out.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My work supervisor.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe letting me know it’s dinner time and time to knock off work.


----------



## FurdogDad

No overtime Dad!


----------



## cwag

This made me think that "subtle" is probably never used in describing a Golden Retriever.


----------



## SteveRuffin

cwag said:


> This made me think that "subtle" is probably never used in describing a Golden Retriever.


If I wouldn’t have quit she would have started licking me then nose poking me and then given me a stern bark in that order. Ask me how I know lol. Best dog ever.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My lunch break with a pretty girl. I’m totally in love.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 888454
> My morning coffee view. These make the best mornings!


I could actually feel my blood pressure lowering as I was looking at this picture, so my cardiologist Thanks you..


----------



## SteveRuffin

Ontariodogsitter said:


> I could actually feel my blood pressure lowering as I was looking at this picture, so my cardiologist Thanks you..


She does the same for me.


----------



## SteveRuffin

More Friday smiles! Have a great day! Chloe is dreaming of the weekend


----------



## SteveRuffin

Be very quiet! I’m hunting lizards.


----------



## SteveRuffin

At the oyster festival


----------



## SteveRuffin

And we went to Eastpoint Brewery today


----------



## SteveRuffin

I love greeting people at Eastpoint


----------



## SteveRuffin

And I let anyone rub my tummy!


----------



## SteveRuffin

How could I not be totally in love with this face? Goldens are angels in a dogs body.


----------



## SteveRuffin

When your Golden is trying to talk you out of your last piece of cereal


----------



## FurdogDad

I think it's working.......


----------



## SteveRuffin

The face I give when I didn’t listen and was bad.


----------



## Deborus12

What a wonderful time you are having with your beautiful girl. I love seeing these posts of someone who cherishes every minute we can enjoy with our angels. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## cwag

Her face is so expressive. Do I see a little belligerence mixed with being slightly miffed at not getting her way?


----------



## SteveRuffin

cwag said:


> Her face is so expressive. Do I see a little belligerence mixed with being slightly miffed at not getting her way?


Yes! That is exactly what you see. Her personality is amazing. She is the peanut butter to my jelly.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe wants to sit in the rain. It’s 45. I think she just wants to make me freeze.


----------



## SteveRuffin

And now trying to show me how great her Kong is and why I should stand out in 45° weather in the rain and throw it for her.... she got her wish.


----------



## SteveRuffin

It amazes me how she can have so much energy with her heart. Here she is resting after wearing herself and me out. I love these moments. Every second of every minute of every day, I want her to know I love and adore her.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today we decided to visit our friends at Oyster City. I love to meet people!


----------



## SteveRuffin

This is the face I always make when I ride in the car. My daddy wonders if I’m going to hurl.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Every day I get to spend with this girl is the best day of my life.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe enjoying some afternoon sun. Love your dogs every day like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## SteveRuffin

True confession. I kiss my girl. A lot. Hard not to with a face like that, and those eyes melt me


----------



## SteveRuffin

My morning coffee with my girl resting comfortably at my feet. She’s getting so big! I love how she’s grown but it’s also a double edged sword. The bigger she gets, the more her heart works. I cherish these moments and at times wish I could stop time. Her personality is amazing. We are a pair. Inseparable.


----------



## SteveRuffin

The look and toothy grin I get right before Zoomies!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## SteveRuffin

A girl and her football.


----------



## FurdogDad

I think she wants to try out for the wide retriever position....


----------



## SteveRuffin

Totally in love


----------



## SteveRuffin

Morning, listening to a storm roll in from the ocean and watching lightning. Chloe leaning on me and me, well I emotionally lean on her every day. It’s a bond that just makes you a better person. Some will know just what I’m talking about.


----------



## SteveRuffin

It’s Bay Day in Port St Joe. Chloe enjoys saltwater


----------



## SteveRuffin

Dad are you gonna gib me some of that bacon?


----------



## SteveRuffin

A Golden and her Chessie stepbrother


----------



## SteveRuffin

The look I get when I ask Chloe why she ate a dirt clod.


----------



## FurdogDad

I get that look too...."Why not, Dad?"


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> I get that look too...."Why not, Dad?"


I mean seriously, how good can dirt taste?


----------



## cwag

Apparently it is as good as the bacon.


----------



## FurdogDad

Personally, I would not trade bacon for dirt.......or anything else.....


----------



## SteveRuffin

cwag said:


> Apparently it is as good as the bacon.


Apparently so are sticks, grass, dirt, saw palmetto, my bottle brush, our Chessies poo, rocks, etc. she cannot be left alone for a second. I ❤ her!


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> Personally, I would not trade bacon for dirt.......or anything else.....


There are very few things I would trade for bacon...


----------



## SteveRuffin

Morning view right after her breakfast and before her giant burp in my face. It’s a routine.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Lunchtime chasing bird shadows. I’m so lucky I get to spend every minute of every day with this girl; even at work.


----------



## SteveRuffin

One more. I love to watch her move. No restrictions; just allowing her to love, and live life.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Frog dog morning. This chew bone needed attention.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sometimes I look at this girl and realize my initial goal was to save her and in reality, she saved me. I know at some point I will have to live without her but for now I cherish every minute.


----------



## SteveRuffin

She’s helping me cook steaks this evening.


----------



## SteveRuffin

You can’t convince me this is comfortable


----------



## SteveRuffin

Current situation


----------



## SteveRuffin

A chilly walk with both girls: my daughter and my Golden.


----------



## SteveRuffin

She is pouting because I took her blanket away. She doesn’t want me to take the Benebone fish so she is laying her head on it.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

SteveRuffin said:


> I mean seriously, how good can dirt taste?


Hey, what do we know from dirt? full of lovely bacteria !


----------



## SteveRuffin

Airborne. I think I can fly.


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 889601
> Lunchtime chasing bird shadows. I’m so lucky I get to spend every minute of every day with this girl; even at work.


Did you ever see Clean Slate? I always laugh when the dog jumps trying to get the moon.


----------



## SteveRuffin

diane0905 said:


> Did you ever see Clean Slate? I always laugh when the dog jumps trying to get the moon.


I had to jar my memory but YES!


----------



## SteveRuffin

I don’t know about those loquats. I put a couple on the ground just to see what she would do with them. She eventually started playing with them and throwing them in the air and retrieving them.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Lunchtime on the back patio with my girl.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe runs halfway out and sits before I throw her Kong...she’s not going to be a field trial girl but she’s got class and beauty.


----------



## SteveRuffin

There is a lizard under that fire pit somewhere and I’d like to retrieve it


----------



## ChocolateVanilla

I love all your pictures!


----------



## SteveRuffin

ChocolateVanilla said:


> I love all your pictures!


Thank you! Chloe is a special girl and we want to enjoy every moment she’s with us and celebrate her. She’s changed my life.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe “thinks” she is helping me rake leaves.


----------



## FurdogDad

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 890237
> Chloe “thinks” she is helping me rake leaves.


She's holding the tarp down....very helpful indeed.....


----------



## SteveRuffin

This morning Chloe kept me company while I looked at Venus, Mars and the moon. I don’t think she is very impressed.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My joy, my heart and my happy place.


----------



## diane0905

Looks lovely. I miss the beach.


----------



## SteveRuffin

It’s FRIDAY!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today was my first boat ride. Daddy caught a flounder


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 890448
> Today was my first boat ride. Daddy caught a flounder


Nice! Pretty girl. Logan loves a boat ride.


----------



## SteveRuffin

diane0905 said:


> Nice! Pretty girl. Logan loves a boat ride.


Thank you! She is a daddy’s girl!


----------



## SteveRuffin

It’s toothy smile Sunday!


----------



## SteveRuffin

I sometimes hold Chloe’s Nylabone while she chews. I admit sometimes I pretend to chew on the other side while she chews. She always shares.


----------



## FurdogDad

I do the same thing with Murphy.......Chloe is such a pretty girl.


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> I do the same thing with Murphy.......Chloe is such a pretty girl.


Thank you! I have a crush on her and every time I see that face my heart races and I get a lump. I bet Murphy is a spoiled boy.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe loves warm weather


----------



## SteveRuffin

Totally in love with this girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe has a sister!!!! Please meet Sailor. We are so lucky to get her. We do not know Chloe’s lifespan and wanted her to have a sister. If we are lucky, Sailor will have a Sister or Brother soon. We want to have 3 Goldens. Three wagging tails. Three smiles. Three angels. It’s a miracle we got Sailor and are so happy. Chloe is amazing with her!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Flying Sailor home!


----------



## FurdogDad

Sailor is super cute! Chloe will make a great big sis.


----------



## Deborus12

Congratulations! What a beautiful pup 🐾❤🐾


----------



## SteveRuffin

Pool time!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Absolutely love these moments


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is the perfect big sister.


----------



## SteveRuffin

These two.... if there is anybody on the fence about getting a second golden, our lives just became twice is good


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe relaxing with her puppy Sailor


----------



## SteveRuffin

Peaceful moment before the land shark (aka Sailor) wakes up. Chloe must be the most patient dog on earth.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is the most patient and sweetest dog.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe watching Sailor making sure she’s ok


----------



## SteveRuffin

Best morning view ever


----------



## SteveRuffin

This is what true love looks like. We can learn so much from Goldens.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe’s dip in the pool.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Golden Bookends


----------



## SteveRuffin

Nap time. Chloe, Sailor and Chaucer the Chessie.


----------



## Deborus12

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 891228
> Nap time. Chloe, Sailor and Chaucer the Chessie.


Dog heaven 😍


----------



## SteveRuffin

Deborus12 said:


> Dog heaven 😍


It really is! My most relaxing times ever.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is such an angel


----------



## SteveRuffin

Late afternoons with the girl are special


----------



## SteveRuffin

I’m SO in love with these two. They are inseparable.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I think Chloe is lovely. Sailor is off to the left


----------



## SteveRuffin

Just working on a tan


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe’s beach day with her BFF Sailor! It was Sailor’s first swim


----------



## SteveRuffin

This girl... I’m so in love with this girl.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe’s Barkbox came in and she always shares with me... but doesn’t want Sailor to have it.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sometimes the best moments are simply the quiet shared moments we have with our Goldens. I could look in her eyes all day. No one on earth will love you like this.


----------



## SteveRuffin

A moments respite from chasing dragonfly shadows.







A moments respite from chasing dragonfly shadows


----------



## SteveRuffin

Dragonfly summer


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe being loved at Oyster City. Brew pup ambassador


----------



## SteveRuffin

Mornings with this girl are the best mornings of my life.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is such a good big sister


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is almost a year old. We are grateful for every day we have her. She has changed our lives. She goes Back to the vet soon to check her SAS. We are so in love with her.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Beach day today. I’m absolutely head over heals for this special girl. Chloe is my heart dog.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I have been away from this girl for 12 days. I had to go to a conference and then work from my office in TN. Being away from Chloe and Sailor was awful. This morning everything is right with the world and my heart is full.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Beach day with my girl.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Bookends as the weekend comes to a close


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe protecting Sailor. Chloe is reserved and Sailor is fearless


----------



## SteveRuffin

Going to town on the new Nylabone stick daddy got me


----------



## SteveRuffin

Back to the office for 5 days... Chloe always seems like she knows and looks so sad.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I love this girl ❤


----------



## ChocolateVanilla

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 891623
> Chloe’s Barkbox came in and she always shares with me... but doesn’t want Sailor to have it.


Awwww so cute!


----------



## ChocolateVanilla

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 892667
> I love this girl ❤


Beautiful!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Just when you think you couldn’t love your Goldens more... you realize you love them more each day.


----------



## SteveRuffin

After being away from five days I’m greeted with this... I’m in love with this girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

I’m one year old today. On Tuesday I go to Tallahassee to have my heart scan. Fingers crossed. We are so glad for every moment with this girl.


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday Chloe!


----------



## Deborus12

Happy Birthday Chloe! We'll be thinking of you on Tuesday.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Deborus12 said:


> Happy Birthday Chloe! We'll be thinking of you on Tuesday.


Thank you! I’m terrified. We hope it’s better news. I cannot picture my life without her. She is loved and adored every minute of every day. I think Sailor would be lost. They are SO close.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is such a happy girl. Second day in a row we took the boat out. She saw a Cobia. She likes boat days.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Third day in a row taking out the boat. Chloe is no longer impressed. She did like seeing the ladyfish and dolphin


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe’s cardiac appointment was moved. They called when we were 2 miles into the trip to Tallahassee...I have been dreading what we would find but REALLY want to know. The vet was not going to be there so now it’s wait until June 21st. She is such a SWEET girl. I worry about her every day.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I just adore this goofy, big toothy grin


----------



## SteveRuffin

The dynamic duo this morning. I guess Sailor thought her leg resting on Chloe was comfortable.


----------



## FurdogDad

That might be a possessive leg drape....."This is my big dog!".....Murphy does that to Lola sometimes.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Just a girl and her frisbee


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is teaching Sailor where the fish are


----------



## FurdogDad

In the water?.......


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe also getting some love at Oyster City


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe doing her, “I got run over by a steamroller impression”


----------



## SteveRuffin

This girl and her big toothy smile light my morning! Happy Sunday!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is so sweet and patient. Sailor is actually biting her feet. The two together are magical.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe sharing a bone with Sailor


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe did a little offshore fishing today. Cardiac appointment is Tuesday. Fingers crossed


----------



## FurdogDad

Did she fetch, I mean catch, a fish?


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> Did she fetch, I mean catch, a fish?


She has problems holding the fishing rod. But she is very supportive and doesn’t knock me if I miss one.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Good thoughts for Chloe’s cardiac appointment and fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## SteveRuffin

BEST NEWS EVER! We drove to the cardio vet in Tallahassee today for Chloe’s check at 1 year. Her SAS murmur has improved and downgraded from severe grade 5 to mild to moderate 3. I came close to crying when the vet walked in smiling and told us! I love this girl more than anything.


----------



## FurdogDad

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 893456
> BEST NEWS EVER! We drove to the cardio vet in Tallahassee today for Chloe’s check at 1 year. Her SAS murmur has improved and downgraded from severe grade 5 to mild to moderate 3. I came close to crying when the vet walked in smiling and told us! I love this girl more than anything.


That's great news Steve! I'm happy to hear it as well. Chloe is a sweet girl.


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> That's great news Steve! I'm happy to hear it as well. Chloe is a sweet girl.


Thank you! I was dreading what we might find but the vet said there is no reason why Chloe and Sailor can’t grow up together. Chloe is the sweetest most patient dog I’ve ever had. I love her so much! Sailor would be lost without her too.


----------



## cwag

Yay!!!!


----------



## SteveRuffin

The look I get when I’m getting ready to leave for my office in Chattanooga for a week.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My precious girls! I cannot wait to get home to Sailor and Chloe. Nothing will love you more than a Golden. When I’m gone to my office to work my hybrid schedule in Chattanooga for a week every other week, I admit freely I’m reduced to tears sometimes. One more day...I’ll be home and my heart will be full. I’ll be whole.


----------



## SteveRuffin

We took Chloe and Sailor on the Apalachicola nature trail today. She enjoys the woods and wildlife


----------



## zinnia

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 893819
> We took Chloe and Sailor on the Apalachicola nature trail today. She enjoys the woods and wildlife


Lucky girls!!! I bet that is a lovely place to walk. We really enjoy the trails in Point Washington state forest a couple hours west of you. We might have to check out the Apalachicola area sometime!


----------



## SteveRuffin

This just simply can’t be comfortable


----------



## FurdogDad

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 893855
> This just simply can’t be comfortable


How about this?















They really can lay in some ridiculous positions....


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> How about this?
> View attachment 893856
> I love that picture!
> View attachment 893857
> 
> They really can lay in some ridiculous positions....


I love that picture!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe and Sailor fished offshore for snapper today


----------



## SteveRuffin

My beautiful girl having so relaxation sun time. She melts my heart.


----------



## SteveRuffin

The gang this morning. Chaucer my handsome 14 year old Chessie. Chloe and Sailor my two beautiful Goldens. Chloe is now 1 year old and we wondered if she would ever see that milestone. Her latest cardio visit was such good news. Sailor is now 5 1/2 months old. My how puppyhood flies!


----------



## SteveRuffin

This silly girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

Watching TV with my girls cuddling at my feet


----------



## SteveRuffin

My happy girl at Eastpoint Brewery today.


----------



## SteveRuffin

NOTHING is better than this smile!


----------



## SteveRuffin

My beach babies!


----------



## SteveRuffin

The girls at Eastpoint Brewery today


----------



## SteveRuffin

My girl at Oyster City Brewery enjoying all the attention


----------



## SteveRuffin

The girls enjoy getting loved on


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe offshore fishing today


----------



## NWMommy

Love Chloe! May I what is grade 5 SAS?


----------



## SteveRuffin

NWMommy said:


> Love Chloe! May I what is grade 5 SAS?


Sub aortic stenosis.it’s a thickening of the heart wall which causes pressure, which in turn causes more thickening of the heart wall which eventually blows out the chamber. The dog can be running across the yard and drop. It’s quite heartbreaking. But Chloe is better! The vet said it has not progressed and in fact downgraded it to a grade 3.


----------



## NWMommy

Glad to hear Chloe is getting better. *hugs*


----------



## SteveRuffin

My bookend girls at the St Joseph Bay Buffer Preserve


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe enjoying the ocean at the buffer preserve. Every day I spend with her is a better day.


----------



## SteveRuffin

The look Chloe gives me when I have to leave for my week in the office in Chattanooga.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Back home with my girls! They want to share the ferret. They went bonkers in their crate when I got home at 12:30am. I let them out and got mauled. I love coming home.


----------



## FurdogDad

I bet they're just like Lola and Murphy. It can be a walk to the mailbox or an around the world trip....they're always happy to have you back.


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> I bet they're just like Lola and Murphy. It can be a walk to the mailbox or an around the world trip....they're always happy to have you back.


Exactly. If I mow the yard and come back inside, it’s like I’m Bono or something... nothing loves you, your neighbors, mailman, stranger, random human like a Golden.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chasing dragonflies is serious business


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe has always been the best big sister. This was several months ago


----------



## SteveRuffin

Absolutely the sweetest dog I’ve ever had


----------



## SteveRuffin

My bookends


----------



## diane0905

So very sweet!


----------



## SteveRuffin

These two and the faces Chloe can make.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I think sailor wonders what Chloe is doing


----------



## SteveRuffin

My current view. She is SO goofy


----------



## SteveRuffin

I think she is stressed


----------



## FurdogDad

It's not easy being a furdog.....


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe always shares with her sister. For some reason both of them like me to hold it while they chew.


----------



## SteveRuffin

This girl….


----------



## SteveRuffin

The girls got a fort! They seem to like it and I think it’s a hit.


----------



## SteveRuffin

That face! Chloe is a special girl and that face melts my heart.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe and Sailor this morning


----------



## SteveRuffin

These two… both on the same bone. They are fun to observe


----------



## diane0905

It’s nice to have two. I have two dogs, but my Cavalier King Charles thinks she’s a cat. 😅


----------



## FurdogDad

Hmmmm......Catdog..... wasn't that an animated show at some point? My 2 are definitely both dogs. They've been chewing on different ends of the same stick from the beginning......


----------



## SteveRuffin

Lucky to be further north from the hurricane. Chloe and Sailor want everyone to be safe


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe enjoying dragonflies, lizards and sunshine. I have had to rescue more than one lizard from her mouth, including stumptail, a lizard who had the misfortunate of having Chloe swallow his tail, TWICE.


----------



## SteveRuffin

The way Chloe sleeps cracks me up


----------



## FurdogDad

Lola lays like that on the couch with her head hanging off the end....makes you wonder how that could possibly be comfortable...but it works for them.


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> Lola lays like that on the couch with her head hanging off the end....makes you wonder how that could possibly be comfortable...but it works for them.


They get in the weirdest positions.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Walking the pack. Chaucer the 14 year old Chessie, Chloe the pack leader and Sailor who has a pine cone fetish.


----------



## SteveRuffin

This is how Chloe sleeps. Silly girl.


----------



## SteveRuffin

You CANNOT have my pinecone


----------



## SteveRuffin

This silly girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

This girl is always happy.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My pretty girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe with a prized pinecone


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe enjoying St George Island Park today


----------



## SteveRuffin

The girls on their walk


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe and Sailor “the girls” just hanging out today


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is a beach girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sitting here relaxing and listening to a little rain, and these eyes look back at me and my heart melts


----------



## SteveRuffin

Such a happy girl at Oyster City Brewing Company


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe and her BFF, Sailor ready to greet people at Oyster City Brewing Company


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe on her walk at St Joseph Bay Buffer Preserve


----------



## SteveRuffin

My sweet girl Chloe… Sailor, well she is a handful 😂


----------



## SteveRuffin

Took the girls to Eastpoint Brewery for beer and pizza. Chloe loves to meet people


----------



## SteveRuffin

These two! Inseparable


----------



## SteveRuffin

This is usually how Chloe sleeps. I guess it’s normal. She seems comfortable and relaxed. Sometimes she smiles. I love her smile.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe waited for Santa


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chloe is the BEST big sister. There has never been a more patient dog. She is Sailor’s BFF and Sailor would be completely lost without her. I think Sailor in a way completes Chloe‘s life and gives her purpose. Chloe is a special gift


----------



## SteveRuffin

The girls enjoying some sunshine


----------

